# royal help?



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

hi 2 question if any 1 can answer plz


1 does the head wobble from a spider royal effect a bumblbee, killer bee, queen bee? and does any one know what genes is in a black widow royal ?


----------



## David24 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok for get the second question :lol2:

a black widow is a black pastel x spider x pastel 


looks sexy


but @ £1.900,000 i think ill pass :gasp:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

The wobble is present in all morphs that have spider in them as it is inseparable from the spider mutation.


Some individuals have very low expression, but all snakes that carry the spider mutation carry the potential to produce trainwrecks.


----------



## MrEyefi (Apr 29, 2011)

Black Widow - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

MrEyefi said:


> Black Widow - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons




this bit made me laugh 
First produced
Mike Wilbanks*[VIP]*, 2008:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

David24 said:


> ok for get the second question :lol2:
> 
> a black widow is a black pastel x spider x pastel
> 
> ...



so its a pewter bee done with the black pastel rather than the cinny have seen pewter bee's far less than £1900 not many around tho


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

got a fem pewterbee for sale
230gms £1200 :whistling2:


----------



## macR1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Now I always thought a black widow was just a black pastel/spider, didn't realize it had pastel in it.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

macR1 said:


> Now I always thought a black widow was just a black pastel/spider, didn't realize it had pastel in it.


I thought the same !


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

macR1 said:


> Now I always thought a black widow was just a black pastel/spider, didn't realize it had pastel in it.





toolrthebest said:


> I thought the same !


Black Bee - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------

